# a new award for fish in??



## crappielooker

i was tinkering with this idea since wintertime, and wanting to know the feedback on it..
i'm thinking about creating an award for the person who catches the smallest carp during the outing.. it has to be caught fair and square.. weigh it just like the big fish and see who caught the smallest at the year's end.. i'll even supply the plague for this special award myself..
what do u say??


----------



## Guest

> i was tinkering with this idea since wintertime, and wanting to know the feedback on it..
> i'm thinking about creating an award for the person who catches the smallest carp during the outing..


You've been working on this idea since winter time? Man...what a deep thinker.

I'm going to have to say no on the small carp award. I don't see any benefit from humiliating a person.


----------



## crappielooker

to me..its hard to catch those little guys fair and square.. its sort of like matchfishing in europe.. different thinking style in fishing.. 
i just dont want the outing to become just the big fish hunt.. if we are doing that, then why not just set the outing up at the well known big carp place instead of all around the state..


----------



## catking

I like that idea alot there Ak !!! Heck , a couple years ago when I had the biggest carp fro 5 months or so, I probably had the smallest  I cayght 2 carp that day @ East Harbor.The big one and one about 12" long.......I say it's a grande idea............


----------



## Guest

If you're donating the plaque, why not? It would add a little more fun to it. Good idear Crappielooker.


----------



## Walter Adkins

I like the idea. Most kid derbys have a smallist award and we are all kids at heart.


----------



## fishcrazy

Man He creates a award that he can surely win!!!!! LOL  We'll I know how to beat him all I have to do is the hindlick manuver on the 50 inch muskie I catch. Cause they are probably full of small carp. Goshh people actually fish for carp. I hough they were feeder fish. LOL
Good Idea crappielooker.
Fishcrazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzy


----------



## crappielooker

thanks guys..i thought it is a pretty good idea myself.. with the venues like dillon, buckeye and clark lake..i think it should be kinda fun.. this way people with any kind of gear can get in on the action.. get those size 22 hooks and goto town.


----------



## crappielooker

hmm..so far the only regular carper that like the idea is da king, tpet and myself.. i also see some great responds from other species fisherperson as well.. i think its a good thing .. thats why we have the fish ins guys, to bring people to our sport..


----------



## cwcarper

I think it's a cool idea...just to add more of a fun side to things...instead of just focusing on trying to get the biggest fish all the time. I get tired of hearing about people complaining about only getting into small fish, etc. That's not what these outings are about...I was happy catching all those 5 and 6 pound carp with a few low teens mixed in. Another good idea would be biggest mirror or something like that...everybody seems to appreciate mirror carp regardless of their size.

By the way, Bambi and I had our own "smallest fish" competition going on at East Harbor...and she beat me at that also  .


----------



## crappielooker

cw..what's new?? she always whooped our butts by catching the first fish everytime we go.. next time we'll have to delay her a little..


----------



## RiverRat

..." get tired of hearing about people complaining about only getting into small fish, etc. That's not what these outings are about.."

Well i complain about upper teen fish, to me anything under 20 lbs. is small, some might think there BIG..to each is own..but considering the venues of the Ohio CAG events, its expected and a given to catch loads of small carp. As for the 2nd part, then why is there even a plaque for "carp king" ? biggest carp of the events wins it..hmm. Oh thats right, the bankside chatter that we all go for...dang i guess i missed that with more than half the anglers in other locations....

Quote...."Each location has been selected for sufficient bankspace for all to fish comfortably. It's the "being in sight" and bank side chatter of participants that builds the comraderie and excitement of a carping event." 

I think your idea is great AK, since most of the venues will give a great chance at shooting for this award...as the biggest fish will only be caught at maybe 3 venues during the year.
For the record i had 2 carp out of my "offical" 30 carp landed that were under 14" at EH....so i could have been in the running for biggest and smallest carp.
I caught the 21lber around 10 mins before the offical start, i could have kept it on the hook in the water for that time, but didnt think twice about landing it quickly to be released....my main goal is to catch fish, but also not to harm any fish while doing it too!!!


IMO,
Scott


----------



## crappielooker

i'm gonna go for something under the 10inches range..  
like i said before.. i just want to make this a fun thing.. whatever it takes to bring people interest and not scare them away is great with me..
i can guarantee you that you will be proud to own my plague..
by the way, i think there are alot of potential to catch something bigger than 21lbs at more than just 3 lakes.. all of our venues all have good amount of carp..you just have to find it..and make it happens..


----------



## RiverRat

...."all of our venues all have good amount of carp..you just have to find it..and make it happens.."

I agree to a point, but the number of small carp WAY way over number the big fish in most of the venues, to catch a bigger carp you must fill up the smaller carp with chum and weed through them, lots of wasted time IMO. 

Im excited about Westbranch, i talked a bit with Richie E. and he said the avg. there goes up to 18-25 lbs....which is a big jump from EH's avg. size. I would set my personal goal for that event to 40 carp...but seeing as its a short event and only friday night counting its not going to be a long event like EH. I think its only 3pm friday - 7pm saturday.

Im going to only hit the WB, CAGI, Alum crk. and COSI events this year and keep the rest of the time to fish the OCC events and pursuing bigger fish elsewhere.

I think the other CAG States have the right idea and they try to keep there events at big fish waters, i know Ohio has way more to offer than 20ish lb fish being our biggest for events. They certainly show what thier state has to offer, look at Texas and the offical CAG ATC tourney each year..would sure love to see that type of event come to an Ohio waterway, but so far none of the lakes here have proved worthy of such attention....but then again isnt Towne Lake really a section of river thats damed up like O'Shy or Griggs?....ahh..rivers...hmmmm

Its the last day of work...im off to the river,
Scott


----------



## tpet96

HAHA. 



> Oh thats right, the bankside chatter that we all go for...dang i guess i missed that with more than half the anglers in other locations....


 Perhaps there was a reason everyone was hanging at other parts of the harbor 

Ok....back to silence now.


----------



## tpet96

Thought I might add that I'm sorry that the fish-in's are a waste of your time. Sorry there are no bigger fish. And that you are more than welcome to fish other locations during the events. I won't beg you or force you to attend anymore. And the average at West Branch. Might as well complain about that too after this event. 300+ fish were landed during 4 days last year. The biggest was 24 lbs landed late Sunday afternoon. The biggest of the event was only 18 lbs. But......to you....that is small. But....it's the largest area that everyone can fish together at West Branch, so deal with it. Or....go to a secluded spot and fish alone. So, just giving you a heads up....wouldn't want you to waste your $$ on gas and baits again. And for the record.......the area we are fishing is less than 1/4 mile long, so with 25 guys in there, it will be shoulder to shoulder. You should have plenty of bankside chatter this time


----------



## atrkyhntr

These silent jabs are what keeps me from attending events...  
I would not want to be torn from sitting with HIM or sitting and talking to HIM and be grouped one way or another...
If we can't act like adults and grown up on these forums I'd hate to be part of a group that can't even fish together... 

Anyone want to pre-fish WB I have a little time... I amy attend this event now due to my funds being low and turkey hunting may not hap'n this spring during that time frame...

BTW
*PLEASE *don't send me any PM's concerning my thoughts posted here if anyone has something to add/say post it here where we all can read it... I am not stupid and can see that there is friction here and really don't care to be part of it one way or another... I would have hated to attend the EH event and have to look for everyone when they all should have been together


> Each location has been selected for sufficient bankspace for all to fish comfortably. It's the "being in sight" and bank side chatter of participants that builds the comraderie and excitement of a carping event.


IMO that is what an event should be like


----------



## tpet96

Clyde,

They were together. The area we fish there is 1/2 mile long. People spread out over that. West branch on the other hand........is less than 1/4 mile long at the East Ramp. You know where I'm talking about. There is ample opportunity to chat bankside. That's what alarms are for. People do and will walk to talk to one another. Personally, I didn't visit with Scott for personal reasons. That is my choice. Others may have felt the same way.....but that is up to them to decide or talk about, not me. I fished my location, and visited with others around me. Again, my choice. We had the cookout. The only one not to attend was Scott. It was a 200 yard walk from his fishing area. We were there for nearly 2 hours chatting and having a great time. You will only have the bankside chatter if you are willing to participate in that. I'm not going to speak for everyone.....but I'm tired of making it to look like my fault all the time. The group as a whole decides where and when to fish these events......you just have to show up to the Alum Creek event to participate in this. Everyone had a great time at Dillon last year. Biggest carp of the event was only 11 lbs. Did everyone think that was bad? NO......the 1st thing that came out of everyones mouth during the scheduling this year was "let's go back to Dillon". If you want to have events at Oshay, Griggs, etc....show up to the alum event and speak your mind. Otherwise.....don't complain about where the events are being held. 

Now you know why I lay low on this board, and "leech" nowdays. Regardless of what we try to do with the organization......it is always wrong I just don't understand how we can't have a good thing going in ohio, and our events are in the wrong locations.......when the membership decides where to fish? Doesn't make sense to me.

Guess I'll go back into hiding now, and continue to fish for small fish this year. Man.......what a waste........


----------



## RiverRat

Amen Clyde......trust me someone(and others to scared to say it) hear ya loud and clear.

Didnt want to talk to me face to face, thats cool, i would have told ya anything i'd say on here right to ya..i dont have to hide or take a "break" even though ive been asked serveral times by "high ups" to do so.
Cylde,
Its all BS in my opinion....if anyone has something to say and they wont say it in person, then letting fly on the board, or get over it...if someone has personal issues.spill it or forget it, plain and simple.
Hey i went to make amends and talk to everyone, i still chatted with those around me, offered help everytime landing fish that it was needed, even loaned my catapult to those who broke theres...and i did it anytime and will continue too. I was man enough to sit right at the main entrance of the "normal" area everyone fishes...i did not run and hide or avoid anyone...as for the cookout..when you called over the 2-way at 4pm that it was ready, i caught 5 fish in the time my buddy Dave went to get food and chat with others....i had some very nice fish during that time. Oh and you forgot Jake did not go either, we were catching fish and haveing fun and were not hungary as we brough a cooler full of food.
Once my rods are in the water, they only come out to land a fish, change baits or rel them in to go home....remember if the events are just to be social, you should keep them closer to central ohio and make the drives more equal for everyone....or skip the fish-ins and have everyone meet somewhere for dinner and drinks.

Shawn(since were going to CALL out names), the only problem with some of these venues is some take your word(as the CAG Ohio CHAIRMAN) as gold and trust what you say about a water...not truelly knowing if you've personally fished it or know or seen pictures of catches from there. Also since we are going to go into this type of topic....if the "Fish-Ins" are about being bankside, having fun...and you frown on competition, ect...then why is there a "Carp King" plaque...that is IF big fish are not the goal?????????

Why not just set up a list of events and let anglers fish...what ever is caught is caught!

Also, how can you generate memberships when all the events are open to non-CAG members, i understand to get them interested, but theres no insintive to join if they can fish all the events for FREE...it only takes them out of the CARP KING plaque running????? Why not have maybe 2 events open to anyone and they rest open to CAG members only? I have read a lot on how the other states do it an they are CAG only events.....but then again, like the Indy guys, they give out awards and such each event.

Also since ya got me going....you held a raffle last year for gear that was donated, it was open again to anyone wanting to purchase tickets.......so is the money made off of these tickets going into the CAG Ohio fund for our events, if so what...or was it given to the main CAG group??????

As a paid 3 year member, i'd like to know.


Scott


----------



## cwcarper

Definitely wouldn't bother going all the way out to West Branch if you only want big fish...last year Bambi and I caught around 20 fish in 8 hrs...but none were over 17 lbs. However...none were under 10 lbs either...and we had a great time. Sure, there are a lot of bigger fish in there, but you sure do have to weed through a lot of "smaller" ones, and as usual the bigger fish seem to come before and after the event. I expect a lot more to attend this year if the weather is nice...since last year it was wet and soggy and still well attended. If that's the case, bankspace will likely be tight, as we had to squeeze into a spot last year. I'd still love to go regardless...but doubt that I'll be able to make it up there.

A quick note on selecting venues for the outings...can't really complain because it's been a group decision. In my opinion, I'd rather let everyone, including those new to carping, have a shot at catching some fish...even if that means loads of smaller fish. And the idea of excluding non-CAG people would be completely detrimental to everything we are trying to accomplish...in my mind that would just make us seem like an even more exclusive group than we already appear to be at times.

As far as all the bickering and bantering goes...I'm done with all of that and refuse to contribute to any of it anymore (after this post, of course  ). I'll stick with posting fishing reports, as well as giving and asking advice on carp fishing...I've got nothing against anyone and I'll just ignore the threads that irk me. Catch you all on the bank...


----------



## crappielooker

i know its a waste of time to weeds out the smaller fish.feed the lil'buggers...fill them up with our chum only to wait til the bigger ones to come in.. i know of only one person who would do that for others, and its ME...eventho i do that, i still get bitched at...oh well, u can't win..
it takes time to create a swim or area that hold fish..unless people are there putting in bait all the time to establish the area.. there is no way you can expect to find big fish right away without working/feeding it like mad.. if you know of such a place in ohio, please let me know..  because i'm sick of giving my freebies away too.. 
clyde buddy..i'll pre-fish west branch with you..you know me dooood..  
guys... i know we all have our little tension here.. the last thing i want is to see everybody turns away from eachothers.. thats not what i am about.. i have always enjoy fishing with everyone of you, but if this keeps up, i'm gonna just pack up and move away.. you guys in ohio are the only thing that keeps me in this state right now, without any of you, i wouldn't have stuck it out this far.. now if anybody wants to fish, gimme a shout..


----------



## crappielooker

another thing on the selections.. blame me for it..i was the one who put up most of the venue up on the list.. i fish at all of the location i suggest and caught plenty of fish.. lol..you know i would never pull a lake outta anywhere and just hold and outing for the hell of it..


----------



## tpet96

OK Scott  Time to answer your questions (you caught me in a great mood this morning):




> Once my rods are in the water, they only come out to land a fish, change baits or rel them in to go home....remember if the events are just to be social, you should keep them closer to central ohio and make the drives more equal for everyone....or skip the fish-ins and have everyone meet somewhere for dinner and drinks.


 Ok. That's fair. I like some fishing time too. Unfortunately I don't get much time to fish at the events. How much fishing time did I get in last year? I got 7hrs this year. The events are equally spread across the state. WE hold 1 event in each quadrant of the state (NW, NE, SW, SE) and 2 in Central. That is why we hold so many events through the season. It give anglers opportunity to attend one if their schedule doesn't permit others. I could cut it down to 1 event per season, or hell......as some states do......none. And yes.....I have that option. This is a weekend opportunity to get out, do some fishing, enjoy company on the bank (even if it does mean walking down the bank to talk to others), fellowship over great food that is prepared by individuals own money during a cookout/social gathering. As for the "meet somewhere for dinner and drinks"......we do this each year. But as I recall, you stated "you could just stay home and watch TV and get drunk" (which you referred to the BW's outing instead of a few individuals that like to drink on ocassion.



> Shawn(since were going to CALL out names), the only problem with some of these venues is some take your word(as the CAG Ohio CHAIRMAN) as gold and trust what you say about a water...not truelly knowing if you've personally fished it or know or seen pictures of catches from there.


 All I have said about a body of water is true and will remain truthful. All things I post about waters are legit with reports from CAG members, personal trips, as well as DNR records (as well as state park management officers). I do not and will not mislead ANY members into thinking otherwise. 





> if the "Fish-Ins" are about being bankside, having fun...and you frown on competition, ect...then why is there a "Carp King" plaque...that is IF big fish are not the goal?????????


 Because this is a tradition that was started by Bob Bernowski. We have actually been talking about nixing it after this year because of all the arrogance and bitching it has created over the past 2 1/2 years. Big fish this, big fish that.........EVERYONE who fishes the event (Dillon, Alum, Buckeye, EH, West Branch) has the same shot at catching a large or small fish as the other does. I cannot cater to everyones interest. If I were to do that, I'd be non-stop 24/7 as everyone is different. I just conform to the majority, and go from there. Every follow politics? Politicians follow the polls. They side with what the majority want. I do the same thing....I have no vote.....what they want......is what I go with. 



> Also, how can you generate memberships when all the events are open to non-CAG members, i understand to get them interested, but theres no insintive to join if they can fish all the events for FREE...it only takes them out of the CARP KING plaque running?????


 Events are free to the public. The club strongly encourages state chairs to hold fish-in's to promote carp angling. These events are strongly advised to be held in high-traffic areas (state parks, city parks, etc.) to attract a crowd. If we hold these events at backwater areas on rivers, lakes, etc. that are not public (IE: Campgrounds, clubs, Ducks Unlimited, etc.) then the carp angling does not get the exposure it should receive. The fish-in's will remain this way as a promotion for the group. 

As for the carp king plaque.....it is open to ANYONE who fishes the events. That was the way the first one was ran, the second one, and this one. Anyone who attends our events are eligible for the plaque. This is an incentive to get people to attend the events. History and polls conducted within the organization have shown that most members have joined after attending a few events. You have to get them hooked on carp fishing first...........THEN they will join in time. Like you for instance....you joined ACS. I joined ACS. For what? Sure you get a discount.......and a baiting needle, sticker, a couple of PVA bags.....but what else do you get? Tournaments? How many have you attended? Do you get a newsletter? No. Do they host fish-in's? They are sponsoring the WCC. Are you competing? No. YOu and I both joined ACS for the same reason: TO SUPPORT CARP FISHING AND THE ENDEAVOURS THE CLUBS CAN BRING TO ESTABLISH THE CARP AS A RESPECTED SPORTFISH IN THE US. If it's all about the awards, trophies, etc......then by all means feel free to start a new organization.....get an Not for Profit status.....and go to town  




> Also since ya got me going....you held a raffle last year for gear that was donated, it was open again to anyone wanting to purchase tickets.......so is the money made off of these tickets going into the CAG Ohio fund for our events, if so what...or was it given to the main CAG group??????


 The money that was spent on the raffle tickets this past year stayed in state and is purchasing things as we speak. But we did have quite a few bass and crappie guys buy tickets to support the organization......

* Carp Anglers Group Ohio*
* Income Statement*​ 
* Starting Balance- $0*
* Raffle Ticket Income- $360*
2004 Ohio Carp King Plaque ($42.80)
* TOTAL 10/27/04- $317.20*
1000 Business Cards and Stamp ($52.87)
* TOTAL 01/17/05- $264.33*
Supplies for Sports Show ($35.00)
* TOTAL 01/27/05- $229.33*
Certificates for 20,30,40 Clubs (25) and Frames (6) for 2004/05 Season ($25.00)
* TOTAL 04/12/05- $204.33*
Cagohio.net Domain Registration renewal 2 yrs ($25.00)
* TOTAL 04/12/05- $179.33

*As you can see, it is being used for goods here in Ohio. The Stamp is to stamp the back of business cards that allow the person that has them to put their name, email, phone, etc. so they get the referral credit if the projected member signs up. The sports show supplies included ink pins, clip boards, filing box, business card tray, pen/pencil cup, receipt book, and 1300 copies. Thanks to Carp Chaser (John), he did up 700 copies for me free of charge, otherwise it would be 2000 copies instead of 1300. The Cagohio.net domain registration was for 2 years. FORTUNATELY (AND I CANNOT THANK THEM ENOUGH) OGF has kindly sponsored our group for the past year by hosting our site (webspace). Hopefully this will continue.......otherwise, that will be another deduction to make. 

I have a $0.00 budget in Ohio from the Main CAG. Don't believe me? Contact them  Everythign that is done in Ohio (food, pre-baiting supplies, mailings (envelopes, stamps, etc.) etc.) comes out of either the budget that we gained from the raffle, or from my pocket. I get paid $0.00 to do this......and it eats up a TON of time dealing with posts like these online, emails out the wazoooo......etc. But I do it to promote the group. Who else in Ohio would do it? LOL. It's a zoo, I give you that much. Your fishing time goes from a 9-about negative 200 when you assume this position. Don't believe me? Here's an offer then. Don't fish the CAGI. You can donate your time to help me from here through the end of the CAGI. You can help me contact hotels, restaurants, etc... to set up the pre event things. YOu can also help me contact COSI for parking discounts, etc. You can help me keep the post updated online. You can help me receive mailed entries, receive internet entries, and you can help me keep a database on each of these, as well as keep a tally on checks received, and paypal transactions, and keep in contact with each person.....giving them personal emails when they ask about 100 questions a piece. You can help me pre-bait the whole strectch of the river the week of the event, mark off pegs, help with registration, scale certification, rule explanation, fish weighing, stewarding, tallying, award distribution, setting up the fun fish afterwards at Alum, etc. YOu think nothing goes into these events? Now you see why I don't fish much anymore. Most of my time is spent setting these things up and running them so YOU......the membership......can have an enjoyable time bankside. I do this for FREE......care to join me for one? I'll pay you double what I get. Hell.....I'll pay you triple if you do a good job  My pay is seeing individuals catch fish (BIG OR SMALL) and having a good time. 

I'll even give you more. If you are not satisfied with your membership, and don't think you are getting anything out of it.....I will buy it from you, and take you off the roster. I'll give you a pro-rated amt ($50 for 3 years - 1yr 4 mos ( membership you have used) = 1yr 8 months (left in membership) for a total of $27.60. I'll cut you a check for $27.60 *out of my pocket* to make you happy if this is what you want, since your membership doesn't give you anything. (4 NACA's per year, patch, sticker, beginner carp kit, etc......without the naca's, your other supplies total $35.00 in retail. You get this with 1 year membership or 3 years membership. Spending $20 for 1 year and getting a $35.00 retail packet isn't that bad if you ask me.) 

As for the NACA"s I mentioned....they cost the group $19,000 / year to print all 4 quarters for the entire group. That's a big chunk of change if you ask me. That is why we are "not-for-profit".....and don't have money tournaments. They offer awards and prizes that are donated.....because your dues money is spent on the NACA. 

I would suggest if you have any questions, comments, IDEAS, suggestions, etc....to contact the CAG Staff directly at [email protected] or you can call me on my cellphone at 419-512-6644 via postal mail or via email to me directly at [email protected] . You have plenty of options there.....the ball is in your hands. I've said all I need to say to defend myself and the CAG objectives in this forum, and other forums. My CAG related material will only be posted on the CAG board where it belongs.

Good Fishin' gang!

The CAG organization has established a set of principles that help guide us: 

 Gain acceptance of the carp as an exciting and challenging sportfish.
 Become better carp anglers, assist others and encourage them to join us.
 Treat the carp with respect. Promote the release of trophy-size carp. Encourage others to do the same.
 Most of all: go fishing, share with others, and have fun!


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut

Just for the record Dillion Lake isn't in SE ohio. If it were a true SE ohio event it would be held at Salt Fork, Senecaville, or even Tappen or Piedmont . I know Salt Fork and Senecaville both have great carp fishing and excellent campgrounds along with Piedmont and Tappen. I am from eastern Ohio originally and have great understanding of the rivers and lakes in that area. From what I have heard a handful or people vote on places for fish-ins at the Alum event and they seem to be similar every year. I wasn't a member last year but I will be at Alum this year to suggest a few new spots to try.

Jake


----------



## Miso_Ohio

We have not had a lot of success pulling people in in those lakes all though I do not believe we have tried Seneca yet. Two years ago we where at Salt Fork and the only people who showed up where from Akron and Columbus and there was only about 10 of us and the fishing was not great so we decided to give Dillon a try since it was near the cut off. A lot more people showed up at that event, fact of the matter is we have members all over the state but not too many active in the SE part of the state. We need somebody who knows the water before we schedule.

Yes the schedule stayed somewhat the same, East Harbor, Buckeye Lake and Alum have become main stays. This year everybody wanted to keep West Branch and Dillon because it was a really good time last year. Normally 3 venues change a year, this year only 1 had changed. It was a group decision, we will not put a venue on the schedule unles someone can vouch for it as far as fish, public access (it is nice to have people walking by while you are fishing to promote carp fishing), camping, and enough bank space for everybody. 

Keep in mind it was a much smaller crowd at east harbor then years past, don't know if having it 2-3 weeks earlier had anything to do with that. I do like the idea of Seneca, I have fished there before but for stripers, just don't know too much about it as far as finding bank space and I would want to fish it and catch before I recommend it. My brother live in Somerset right on Clouse Lake, and Dillon is where he normally goes so I know that lake a little better.


----------



## atrkyhntr

IMO Tappan camping sucks BIGtime man...


----------



## crappielooker

clyde..i'll have to concur with you maan.. but at the time we were there, it had been pouring for days with flood.. u know how sloppy it was..


----------



## Miso_Ohio

Seneca Lake could be a good candidate though. It really is a stunning lake, I thoroughly enjoyed everytime I was out there. Never tried to bottom fish it though for carp or cats and I cannot think of a spot I have been too off the top of my head that would hold a fish-in all though I know they are there. Lots of predators in this lake that would keep the populations in check which should equate to bigger carp (of course that theory does not always pan out). It has been about 6 or 7 years since I have been down there I do remember it is pretty much out in the sticks.

Salt Fork was not a good candidate and I think it may be more north then even Dillon all though both lakes are considered to be in the South East by ODNR standards. Tappan is considered in the North East by those same standards is you look at the regional breakdowns.


----------



## telfish

Scott,

Where is the $200 you still owe me for fishing tackle supplied to you....
You are basically a thief for stealing my kit and refusing to pay for it. I have not forgotten that you owe me the $200 and will make sure that everyone knows you are not to be trusted in any way. Watch out cause I know where you live where you work and a lot more, mark my words no one steals from me and gets away with it. To all you guys who probably think Scott Hollar is fine well think again he is a thief and a liar.

Terry


RiverRat said:


> ...."all of our venues all have good amount of carp..you just have to find it..and make it happens.."
> 
> I agree to a point, but the number of small carp WAY way over number the big fish in most of the venues, to catch a bigger carp you must fill up the smaller carp with chum and weed through them, lots of wasted time IMO.
> 
> Im excited about Westbranch, i talked a bit with Richie E. and he said the avg. there goes up to 18-25 lbs....which is a big jump from EH's avg. size. I would set my personal goal for that event to 40 carp...but seeing as its a short event and only friday night counting its not going to be a long event like EH. I think its only 3pm friday - 7pm saturday.
> 
> Im going to only hit the WB, CAGI, Alum crk. and COSI events this year and keep the rest of the time to fish the OCC events and pursuing bigger fish elsewhere.
> 
> I think the other CAG States have the right idea and they try to keep there events at big fish waters, i know Ohio has way more to offer than 20ish lb fish being our biggest for events. They certainly show what thier state has to offer, look at Texas and the offical CAG ATC tourney each year..would sure love to see that type of event come to an Ohio waterway, but so far none of the lakes here have proved worthy of such attention....but then again isnt Towne Lake really a section of river thats damed up like O'Shy or Griggs?....ahh..rivers...hmmmm
> 
> Its the last day of work...im off to the river,
> Scott


----------



## RiverRat

HAHAHAH....and again Terry, your raising prices, reason why i will NEVER deal with you and advise others not to either.
You quote prices...then raise them...your "kit" of the 2.50 TC rods were USED and you could tell they were very easily...the first quote was $150..now its $200 or cant you count?....trust me they are not worth $50 ea. to me personally.
Look for a package in the mail next week!!!...you can try to sell them to some unknowing idiot that might think there worth that price...but if they check out the NEW Warrior rods from Wackerbaits they get a deal compared to your discontinued old FOX rods.
Enough said...after you receive your rods...dont even look my way.


Nice try Shawn W. but Terry wont run me off either.....if he truely wanted to speak with me, you gave him my full list of info.(sent to CAG) so he could call me anytime to discuss this...but my phones never rang?????????

Any of you dought me or have issues with me personally or whatever i have posted many times to contact me however you feel fit..PM, E-mail or in person at any of the events, i have not received any contact or had anyone come up to me..so GET OVER IT already and get back to fishing!

HAHAHAHAH, FUNNY STUFF GUYS!

Scott


----------



## tpet96

I had nothing to do with Terry coming on here. Another CAG member posted this link on the CAG board.....not I. He did this on his own will. Thanks for blaming me once again for something that I did not do Scott  Appreciate it.


----------



## tpet96

I'm still awaiting word on your membership and the CAGI. Would appreciate a response


----------



## tpet96

Thought It Was Fitting For A Return Link


----------



## crappielooker

ok..i was the one to link this thread to CAG.. i'm just about had it with all this high school crap.. thats why i post it there.. i don't see other states members bitching and bickering.. i been to alot of states in my carpin times to know that..met alot of nice people that would consider them my real friends.. 
all i want to do is bringing more people into our fish ins.. thats why this thread started in the first place.. 
just don't be surprise when i said i'm already moved outta here to another state.. just because i can then fish in peace and hang out with no BS attached..


----------



## Miso_Ohio

But how many states have a Thurman cafe????










Look a that little face, it says don't leave me.

Don't let this all get under your skin the season is young yet plenty of fish to catch. Speaking of fishing I am feeling a little run to that place may be in store tomorrow or the next, got to keep those fish fed.


----------



## RiverRat

Shawn, if you would check i signed up for 3 yrs($50) nice try...also i know 2 new members that put me down as a referal and if i got the info. correct that adds another YEAR to my membership?

If you have issues with me being a CAG member or something, contact me.
I find it funny that you would post this type of junk here and now..whats the matter cant handle a few waves or the abilitys of another angler???????

If you want a YES man, im not it and you should know that loud and clear by now..i say what i think..right or wrong. I find it hard to believe that this type of personal feeling get in the way of fishing and comeing from a CHAIRMAN it doesnt look good.

I still cant see why we all just cant fish and have fun no matter what personal feeling are...just like work you dont have to like someone to perform a job and get along for the task at hand??

And as for the CAGI...why are you so woried about me coming to the CAGI, ive heard ya talk about this same topic a few times, aiming at me most of the time..Shawn i m planning on attending because ive never been to a TRUE CAG event and this is as close as it comes...im going to FISH, thats all, its no big deal where i place or how i do.
If it was all about BIG fish, i would not attend a single CAG Ohio event because i know i can catch BIG fish elsewhere, i go to fish with others and stay in touch and help promote OHIO's carp angling...plus show my support for the GROUP i belong too.

Heres what is listed on the CAG web site:

"Registration should occur before the event; most venues have limited space, and it will greatly simplify the life of the regional organizer to know the number of participants in advance. Still, last-minute on-site registration will be accepted as space allows. Regional organizers are CAG volunteers taking care of the logistics of organizing the regional CAGI event in an appropriate venue. Be nice with them, organizing such an event is a lot of work "

So if you want anglers to submitt there fees way in advance, you should have posted this...as far as the offical CAGI is set forth, you have up until the event to register...or is this like the Video/bait day and we only have limited amount of space...if so maybe another venue should have been choosen to fit all anglers that show up????

Plus i think OHIO CAG members should get first dibs to be registered before other states CAG members...IMO.

If it makes you feel better i will print off the registration form and send my $10 to you next week..heck thats what about 2 months before the event...do i still get in? or are you looking for a loop hole to push me out of so i dont come? If you dont want me to attend any of the CAG events, let me know and i'll be happy to do so. Guess without me there it might give you a chance..huh?


Scott

PS any more of this BS talk can be taken up with me instead of wasting space on a FISHING forum guys.


----------



## crappielooker

i guess its a waste of time to start this thread afterall.. 
scott..you know you and I swapped some stuff here before..and we worked it out.. it is nothing against/or about you as to why i'm looking to move.. you oughtta know that we always have good ole time on the bank together.. hell, anytime you wanna hit a place together, just get a hold of me..u know how..  i'm just happy as heck to have anyone bankin it with me..
as far as being all competitive goes, i'm not about that at all.. i just want to spend my day and night on the bank as much as possible.... 
and heres another thing..IF indeed I caught another biggest fish this year, i will NOT wanting that carp king title.. you guys can have it.. im just going to fish for fun.. thats if im still here..


----------



## RiverRat

Dont worry about it Ak....you aint going anywhere...i will give Shawn W. and others what they want...IM LEAVING CAG and will not attend anymore events. You've proved your point Shawn and now you have noone to worry about.

Have fun at Westbranch and the other events..hope you all catch some carp and have fun.

I'll be on the rivers during the dates below in my signature link for the OCC events if anyone cares to join us carping.

See ya all around sometime,


Scott


----------



## Scott_Osmond

Wow, tried not to register, but in the future will post meaningful posts...
BUT, for now I HAVE to comment.
Scott...oh Scott, your claim that Tels rods werent :worth" the money your guys agreed on them, means you dont have to pay? Did you catch your CAG Ohio record on them? Are you proud you didnt square up with him?
Now, I dont claim to know the ins of this, but your attitude speaks volumes. Chapters. Books...
Why arent you on the CAG forum anymore? Too ashamed? I doubt it, you seem to have no remorse. But, people are people....
Your points on AK's topic are legit, and your own opinions, which are fine. How you deliver them, as one Kernel would say, leaves a bit to be desired (or something like that).
Its a shame your name has to be part of the CAG records. You seem to plug that quite a bit, nice fish though. Problem is your posts seem to incur you think youre quite a big shot (especially since that fish). Is there a big shot? Are you one? Dont answer here, noone cares. 
This is what Im afraid of with an expanded membership in CAG, especially my state. Weve got only about half your membership, but NO problems with those who are above others, rip some off, wedge topics, etc.
Shame, cause Im sure 99% of your membership is top notch (I know this is true too)...just the one %...
Scott, please refrain from bragging about your abilities, it makes you look like a turd. Wait, you obviously dont care...


----------



## RiverRat

Good post Scott, ive always valued your posts and insight...but wait, are'nt you one of CAGs "top dogs" and brag about your # of 40 lbers all the time?
But i guess thats different, when you do it its not bragging, when i do it its cockyness?

Its cool though man...everything will be square in a week and i will not be a CAG member anymore

And NO the record fish submitted was NOT on Terrys rods...get facts straight first. I had 3 carp over 30 lbs last year and the first was on one of Terrys rods....i bought 4 rods from him and 2 of which are the ones in question...i also own 12'-13' euro rods bought from Carp shops in the USA , if you read more than just this post on this OHIO forum, you might know this.

Scott


----------



## crappielooker

scott..u got a pm dood..


----------



## Scott_Osmond

My "cockiness" is far from it, you can ask anyone who knows me. I also earned all those "stats" I put up. I didnt catch one fish (or a couple), and think everyone thinks Im dangerous competition or something like you think the other Ohioans think you are (for those scoring at home, yep, 4 "think's" in one sentence!!. For some one to bring this up, as part of this arguement" makes you seem to think your some sort of elitist. Im waiting for your to break the 50lb state record soon. 
Fact is, to throw in how others are somehow scared of you in Ohio is silly.
I run the records, you want it or not? Your choice... 
Basically, when you send Tels rods back, get your money back, that means you had free rod rental for a while? Nice deal.. Atta boy!


----------



## Fishman

crappielooker said:


> i'll even supply the plague



LOL this has to be the quote of the year. Ak is going to supply someone with the plague.... comedy gold.


----------



## RiverRat

LOL..whatever Scott O...im certainly NOT going to argue with you as you state.."you can ask anyone who knows me",, same goes for me man..ask the guys i fish with or ask AK...hes fished with me many times.

"I also earned all those "stats" I put up"...guess mine was given to me? Dude you have no clue about me or where i fish, trust me i didnt fish an easy water and have big fish handed to me..i earned everyone of them. As far as your other dribble goes, then tell me why certain anglers get bent at me..is it because i dont go along being a yes man and follow everything they say as its gold...i know a few years ago when others like me didnt focus on carp to much, but now there experts? They didnt know carp..and to me still dont.
Ive learned a lot and have applied what ive learned and caught WELL compared to other Ohio anglers, so i guess until i break the 50 lb state record i cant be happy for myself and brag...or will someone find a reason to try to put that one down to...its never ending with some.
And for the record, do as you wish Scott, i cant make the decision of weather it stays or goes..thats up to you.


----------



## crappielooker

if i want to know more about carp, i think i'll ask it next time after i unhook it..heh heh..
i'm by no means an expert at this carpin thing either.. hell, i told all of ya that i never even touch one until after the east habor event 2 years ago.. but since then, i goto the outings, begging for people leftover baits.. fish with more people, learn by asking and talking to them.. watching what they do .. thats how i learn my thing..
just for records, i used to love smallies fishing too..and they are also something i know nothing about but learn it on my own in the maumee river.. hell..i just picked up fishing about 7yrs ago really.. not even on and off before..


----------



## Scott_Osmond

Ill say it again, Ive already made my decision about your record. It stays UNLESS YOU DONT WANT IT TO. The fish itself is a great fish. The problem? The anglers comments...
Your comments about how Ohio members are scared of you are ridiculous. There goes a lot of reading into that one. Your problems with Tel I know more about than you care to know. There is no excuse. It happened. BUT, unless Im way off the mark (and Please, Miso, Shawn, Ak, et all let me know if I am), the CAG membership from Ohio are not THAT overcompetitive where youd pose a threat in their lives. 
My comment on the 50 is just that, a comment. I am waiting for you to do it, as you seem to be on a roll and have figured out where the better fish are in your area. Just bear in mind, those 14lbs are a lot..LOL I understand if iIm fishing smaller fish waters (where I spend most of my precious fishing time), Im bound not to get much in the way of huge fish. You do to. I am waiting for you to show me where I or anyone else "put down" your 36lber? Its the angler were discussing here.
Youre right on the "ask anyone blah,blah,blah" thing, Im sure youre OK in person. You made one bad mistake that makes you look bad. So what. BUT, your comments, again, on how Ohioans are threatened by you was just WAY over the top...


----------



## RiverRat

Scott O. I know you have nothing to do with this and are like me and enjoy and good reason to argue..its cool.

As for the threatening part..im still not sure what it is, maybe just those who take it WAY past what it truely was on my part, just some simple bragging on some fine catches. No harm intended or anything others than showing off some carp.
Again Scott if you were part of the GFO for more than just today you would see where fish have been put down...Thursday when im bored i'll dig through them and repost them here for ya to see, not that i see why i have to prove this to someone that is not from the OGF carp forum anyway..but whatever, i will.

Guess this topic has run its course for today...see ya all thursday.

Scott


----------



## cwcarper

THIS IS GILL GIRL ......

I have a question for Scott Hollar. I was just wondering why you left the EH outting when you did.


----------



## Scott_Osmond

Wait, its still wednesday, and I want to argue..LOL
Hey, if some actually did put your fish down, shame on them. I certainly didnt.
Good luck on everything.


----------



## RiverRat

Hi Bambi,
Its easy to explain:
Arrived around 9-9:30am Friday, fished all day friday and i was the only one from our group that was STUPID enough to stay on the bank all night, as ive said i like to maximise my fishing time...its just my bad habbit. I got maybe 1.5-2 hrs sleep friday night, i'll tell you around 5am i thought i was not going to make it, i was so cold it was unreal, even though i had heavy socks, 600 gm boots, thermal undies, cotton bibs, 3 sweat shirts and insulated coveralls over top of them...plus being under my brolly with a freakin blanket over me...it was bad. I have'nt been that cold in years.
At the same time my buddy Dave & Jake said they spent a very cold night inside there trucks...but i still think my night was worse...geez.

Saturday i fished all day with no sleep and as night fall came i really didnt want to spend another night on the bank..plus the other guys were not wanting to stay out either because of the NON STOP cold winds off the lake, if the winds would have laid down it might have been better...but there was no end in sight. Plus they were very tired too, i was a zombie by then.
We packed up around 1-2am saturday night after about a 2 hour dry spell..plus the smaller fish semed to move in on us hard towards the end.
We woke up around 5am sunday...i of course was up every hour starting up my van to reheat my body...it was COLD even in side with blankets. We all decided we had enough fun for one weekend and packet up for home...i of course had to leave early anyway because i had to work sunday night(7p-7a) and was needing WARM sleep before that. I got home, took a shower and slept from around 9am to 5pm and got ready for work.....i finished my work week this morning and am off for 4 days again.

So please dont think it was because of anyone or that kind of BS, because those who didnt want to socialize with me were on the other side of the bay.....plus i had already landed 30 carp during the start at 3pm friday and had my fill. I dont think i could have taken another 10-12 hrs of that wind and weeding through those small fish with NO sleep and haveing to work sunday night. I already took Saturday night off for this event and if i would have taken sunday night off to, i would have gladly stayed and fished with everyone.

Scott


----------



## RiverRat

Just to let everyone know, I contacted Dave Moran of CAG and ask that he cancel my 3 yr membership to CAG and ive sent message via PM to Scott O. on the CAG forum that i want to with draw my 36 lber. from being added to the CAG records.

Hey its the right thing to do, so now maybe others will get over thier BS and get on with fishing.


Scott


----------



## johnboy111711

wow, this whole thread is amazing...Ak, i'll see you at wb hopefully. Some peoples true colors really show. Also, the small fish award seems like a great idea. more fun than the big fish idea.


----------



## RiverRat

Hey Johnboy...dont go shooting this way man, you dont know me!
Yea maybe the small fish award is something you can shot for..lol...little ones even the playing field for some!!!!


Scott


----------



## crappielooker

wait til i pull out an ice rod to go for those tiny tiny one..
hmmm..maybe my crappie pole will be peerfect for that.. i cant imagine buying a set of match poles yet.. lol them boxes however..


----------



## TimJC

You guys are starting to sound like a bunch of *paylakers*. Just kidding, I don't want to offend any paylakers  Hell maybe I should give that a shot.


----------



## cwcarper

Scott this is gill girl again ... I was wondering why you left when you did because I was told that you had said you would bring some of Ak's belonging's back to Columbus to help out with that whole situation ..... maybe the lack of sleep made you forget or maybe Ak misunderstood what you said . I don't have anything against anyone on this site or anyone who has gone to any of the outtings I've been to, I was just hoping you didn't purposely take off without helping a friend. I try to read these post's and understand them and I know I don't know nearly as much as other people about carp fishing but I think this is all just STUPID !!!!!!!!!!! I told cwcarper you are all acting like a bunch of 5 year olds who don't want to share their toys. It's childish and it should all just stop .... so everyone kiss and makeup and HAVE FUN FISHING !!


----------



## tpet96

> Shawn, if you would check i signed up for 3 yrs($50) nice try...


 I'm not fully sure, but did I studder when I talked about the pro-rated amount? 3 year membership starts when you sign up. In my roster, I have your membership listed as follows:

12
06
EXPIRES 12/06

Membership Cost: $50 for 3 years
You have been a member for 1yr 4 mos (12/03)
That means you have 1yr 8 months left in your membership
**Added up....that equals 3 years....if your calendar has 12 months in a year**

SO.......

3 years = 36 months
$50 for 3 years divided by 36 months equals $1.38 per month of dues.

If you have 1 yr 8 months left, that is 20 months.

20 months times $1.38 per month equals $27.60....that is what is unused in your membership. At least when I was in school, this is how they taught us to do math. (**This is also minus the 2 sign up referrals......or including them, which in case I just gave you credit for.)



> If you have issues with me being a CAG member or something, contact me.
> I find it funny that you would post this type of junk here and now..whats the matter cant handle a few waves or the abilitys of another angler???????


 First off....I'm glad you are reffring to the "abilities of another angler". You just said it all right there man.....and now I see your reasoning...and believing that you are better than everyone else. In life my friend....you cannot think of yourself as better than someone else. Otherwise....you will get your rear end kicked, and you lose out on the big picture. 
I don't have any issues with you other than what is at hand on the forums right now. If you bash me, CAG, or the members at the events, etc....on these forums, emails, pm's ect....and they get back to me...without due process (contacting the CAG staff or myself via PM to handle the situations first), then I will call them out on the forums. Besides, I believe you said this just earlier in the thread:


> if anyone has something to say and they wont say it in person, then letting fly on the board, or get over it...





> If you want a YES man, im not it and you should know that loud and clear by now..i say what i think..right or wrong. I find it hard to believe that this type of personal feeling get in the way of fishing and comeing from a CHAIRMAN it doesnt look good.


 Not looking for a yes or no. Just looking for people to enjoy themselves, have a great time, and not bitch about things all the time. That's all. Every event isn't going to suit every angler. Some will have preferences for big fish, others for quantities of fish, other for small fish, others for no fish, others for lakes, river, streams, mud puddles....etc. If an event doesn't fit to your so called "standards", just take the event for what it is....have a good time....enjoy each other....and consider it time away from home. Carp-In's for CAG are designed to be non-competitive. There is no competition. No $$ involved, etc. Big fish plaque? Not designed to go after all large fish. Designed to award the person who does indeed catch the largest fish of the events for the season. Great if it's 50 lbs, great if it's 10 lbs. Nobody cares. 

As for my chairman position, you seem to be the only one in CAG that has any beef with me. Anyone care to raise their hands here and post their feelings toward me? I'll gladly take them as you see fit  If you are that worried about it Scott......would you like to assume the position of CAG State Chair for Ohio? It's not an offer.......but just speculation. The position is appointed by the Board of Directors. Why not give them an email at [email protected] and see what their thoughts are on the Ohio Chairman position. I'm sure they'd like to hear from you 



> And as for the CAGI...why are you so woried about me coming to the CAGI,


 I'm not worried about you attending the CAGI. It's a great time. Heck.....last year I shared baits I was catching fish on with competitors around me. It's not a serious event. Just like the CCC. Same scenario. Catching fish.....offered the guys around me the baits I was using, showed them the rigs, even offered to let them fish into my swim. It's NON COMPETITIVE. I just extended the offer so you could support your club and help out with some Ohio events. Thought that was fair enough. 



> If it was all about BIG fish, i would not attend a single CAG Ohio event because i know i can catch BIG fish elsewhere, i go to fish with others and stay in touch and help promote OHIO's carp angling...plus show my support for the GROUP i belong too.


 I have a hard time believing this when you clearly state:



> I dont think i will be heading to EH next year...the 2 hour drive + the weather in April added with the lack of bigger fish will keep me closer to home.


 http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24318&page=3

Just about all of your comments on fish-in's etc, that are negative, are ALWAYS about the size of the fish. As a matter of fact, just in this thread you post:



> I agree to a point, but the number of small carp WAY way over number the big fish in most of the venues, to catch a bigger carp you must fill up the smaller carp with chum and weed through them, lots of wasted time IMO.


 You go onto say:



> Im excited about Westbranch, i talked a bit with Richie E. and he said the avg. there goes up to 18-25 lbs....which is a big jump from EH's avg. size.


 Also:



> I think the other CAG States have the right idea and they try to keep there events at big fish waters, i know Ohio has way more to offer than 20ish lb fish being our biggest for events. They certainly show what thier state has to offer


 And it's finished up with:



> Im going to only hit the WB, CAGI, Alum crk. and COSI events this year and keep the rest of the time to fish the OCC events and pursuing bigger fish elsewhere.


 http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/forums/showpost.php?p=122937&postcount=14

Like I said, I have a hard time believing that you don't just come to these events for big fish. If that were the case, you would be fishing Dillon trying to top last years top catch of 11lbs. 

The membership WANTS to have the events at these lakes, as they choose to do so each fall. If that is what they WANT then that is what we do. I don't know how else I can explain this to you. And technically......all of our "lakes" are rivers.......they are dammed up. (Delaware= Olentangy Above and Below.....Alum Creek= ALum Creek Above and Below.....etc...etc..). What you fail to mention about Towne Lake in Austin is a few important factors. 1.) Food Source 2.) Spawning Habitat 3.) Fertility 4.) Constant Temperatures. All of those conditions equal to a fantastic fishery.....and Town Lake meet all 4 of those criteria. 



> So if you want anglers to submitt there fees way in advance, you should have posted this...as far as the offical CAGI is set forth, you have up until the event to register...or is this like the Video/bait day and we only have limited amount of space...if so maybe another venue should have been choosen to fit all anglers that show up????


 If you would have asked, you would get an answer on this. As usual though, you jumped the gun. Jim Sugihara (CAG Webmaster) has not updated the registration page. Jerome just handed out the packet to state chairs today. Ohio will accept registrations in advance via mail and paypal. Payment cannot be accepted on the waterway due to permit laws. We can have the tournament, just cannot accept the money on the bank. Although....money can be exchanged the night before at the social event if anglers choose to do so. 



> Plus i think OHIO CAG members should get first dibs to be registered before other states CAG members...IMO


 Your opinion is well taken. This is however a Regional event. The region includes multi state areas. Perhaps in the future if we ever have 50 CAGI's (1 for each state), then this can happen. Otherwise, it will have to remain regional. HOwever the registrations are taken has no affect on your peg draw, etc. There is PLENTY of room in 3 areas of the event. Trust me....we can take 100 people if we have to. I expect 30. 



> If it makes you feel better i will print off the registration form and send my $10 to you next week..heck thats what about 2 months before the event...do i still get in? or are you looking for a loop hole to push me out of so i dont come? If you dont want me to attend any of the CAG events, let me know and i'll be happy to do so. Guess without me there it might give you a chance..huh?


 Your just as welcome to our events as anyone else is....CAG member or not. I'm not trying to make any loopholes. When I get my CAGI package together (which should be today if I don't have to reply to anymore nonsense messages on here), which I had my target set for yesterday....you will see that there are multiple ways to pay...some mentioned above....as well as contacting me to make special arrangements to register if any of the means cannot be met. 



> PS any more of this BS talk can be taken up with me instead of wasting space on a FISHING forum guys.


 I think others have a right to read what is being said in all fairness to both parties  Keeps is straight and to the point that way....an no way to twist the conversation around 

These kind of posts are what limit my time to do the constructive things that I have to do. I just spent 15 minutes of my time typing this when I could have been working on the CAGI Package. Some say "Don't worry about it.....blow it off......etc.....but I cannot do that when it comes to myself, CAG, or the members there-of. 

Again, I will give you the offer to contact the CAG Officers at [email protected] as well as me directly at [email protected] , via PM here, via phone at 419-512-6644, or via postal mail which I will give you the address in PM if you ask for it. I'm not going to take the time to contact you if you have a problem. If you have a problem, and want answers, reasons, etc....then contact us. The CAG Staff are informed of this thread, and are seeing every post being made....both on here and the recip link over on CAG. I have nothing to hide.....I speak the truth on CAG's behalf.


----------



## cwcarper

This is our puppy Bella. She's a beagle mix and we got her on the way home from EH.


----------



## tpet96

CW....

If you make it up to Delaware, you gonna bring her?


----------



## cwcarper

Hi Shawn it's Bambi not CW but if both of us make to Delaware then yes we'll have her with us but if it just Clayton who goes I doubt he'll bring her by himself ... Isn't she just too cute ! She is so good to !


----------



## crappielooker

yeah.i'm still wiping off her slime when she was eatin on rover's hair the other night.. 
but she's cute alright..


----------



## TimJC

Back to the topic...
Maybe we should do more of a "carp survey" on the waters we fish. We will already be weighing big fish and small fish, so we might just as well weigh the fish in between. That way we can mathematically know the avg fish and other juicy statistical info. Granted, it would be more work as most, if not all, fish would need to be weighed, but we could start to develop a database of size, location, date, time, etc. At the very least, just knowing the numbers and size caught would be good to know. Hell maybe the ODNR would like this kind of info... I do, however, understand the amount of work involved here and that it might remove more of the fun from the fish-ins, but we might as well try to figure out our waters too.

PS I'm going fishing


----------



## tpet96

> Maybe we should do more of a "carp survey" on the waters we fish. We will already be weighing big fish and small fish, so we might just as well weigh the fish in between. That way we can mathematically know the avg fish and other juicy statistical info.


I think it's a good idea Tim. Most scales that are used in our fish-in's will be within 3oz's of each other....that's ATC standard....and is used for all other events. Should be good enough to get an "estimate" Besides, it wouldn't be anything professional anyways.  It could be something to set up.....have everyone record their weights....and send them to me privately, not publically, so I can put them into a database. W/O names added to the catch rates, they will be mixed onto a sheet or something for further analysis. Something like that? Keeps it just to the "catch" rates....and not the hoopla of "I caught more fish" etc. I have a feeling otherwise it would lead to that. LOL.


----------



## ShakeDown

Guys, please keep this thread respectable. It's already attracted "uncessary" attention


----------



## RiverRat

LOL...now i see the reason for the long winded post from you.."The CAG Staff are informed of this thread, and are seeing every post being made....both on here and the recip link over on CAG."
Good cover man.

No i certainly dont want the chairmans job.....but if i had the job things would be done for the better of CAG in Ohio and it would be better organized and i would be present at ALL sced. events from offical start time til ending time( not just a few)...remember Rocky Fork last year...man there was some upset anglers there...i was included. Same goes for this EH event, if you knew way ahead of time when the weekend of the event was, should of sced. other things around them. I know 2 new members that thought you'd make rounds and talk to everyone, guess not...then you of course wanted to aviod me and moved to the other side of the lake. You did not have to talk to me, im fine with that, but the other anglers on my side should have been atleast given to option to talk to the chairman.


As ive said, its all good now for ya....ive contacted Dave M. and he will get back to me about cancelling my membership then you can do what you want and how you want to...maybe in a few years when we get a new chairman, i'll rejoin...maybe not.
I met the old chairman for Ohio that ran things before Bob B., very nice and knowlegable guy, wish he was still running things, he had great ideas on the events and such.


Dont worry Shakedown, ive said most of what ive wanted too...its over. 

Scott


----------



## Scott_Osmond

OK, I guess its best that Scott's 36lber be taken down (by his own reasoning), it is out of my hands now. SO, be that as it may, what is the largest CAG member Ohio caught fish besides? I know Bob B had a 28-8 from Lake Erie.....
Scott, its a shame and doesnt have to be. Ill give you one last time to think it over. Let me know.


----------



## fishinchick

Ok, Scott... I'm thinking you should probably stop right there. If you think you can do a BETTER job at chairman, then I'd like to see you try. I guarantee you'd give up after the first week.  Honestly, countless hours of his time are spent every day trying to make things better just so people like you can sit back and complain about it. And if you want to talk about him having to go for tux fittings on saturday instead of sitting on the bank with you guys, well I guess you can come and talk to me about that then because I was the one who asked him if we could get these fittings done. But since you're better angler than everyone else anyway I'm sure you wouldn't let anything else like LIFE get in the way.  Have fun catchin' the BIG ones... we all know you won't settle for anything less.


----------



## fishinchick

Oops... Sorry, Scott Osmond, you know I didn't mean you, right?


----------



## mrfishohio

Yes AK a small fish plaque should be nice and maybe it won't create all the controversy the :B award does. 
I'd love to go on & on about a whole bunch of things. Mostly I have some advice for you Shawn (advice I have to be reminded of myself all the time). Would you rather be happy or be right?  
I got into one of these "warmed up" word exchanges sometime ago, not worth the effort.  
Interesting read though, thanks for the memories.........I caught a :B once


----------



## crappielooker

hey thanks jim.. all i ever want was a yes or no is all.. i just thought it would be a better idea to bring in more people to the bank with the gear they already have.. 
guys..i guess i'm going to go ahead with my idea and get the plaque made.. if things go as planned, i should be able to show it to you guys at west branch..
now IF anyone do NOT want me to do that, just say so here..so i won't have to waste my time..  
da chick.. what should i wear?? can rover come too??


----------



## mrfishohio

Hey Crappielooker, your award idea has gone 7 pages long & 2 web sites so far.......  Must be sumptin' to it !! OOps...eight(8) pages long !!

Hey everyone, take a deep breath & click here and read it carefully.


----------



## catking

DA KING !!! just returned from a three day BIG CAT safari , ( I stole that saying from katfish ) and read this thread ??? Guys and gals- The carp outings are as far as I can tell, all about friendships , good bank side chatter and GREAT FOOD !!! I believe we all need a good dose of this.... I had enough of this BS in years past ( bickering ) and I believe we all have had our say on this topic..........No WAIT, the topic at hand is the smallest fish award...  ............. THE CATKING !!!


----------



## atrkyhntr

...does anyone care how they look on here?
we should be as one not as some... hmnmnmn


----------



## crappielooker

whats that supposed to mean clyde??.. i'm just wonderin'.. 
i got nothing to hide from anyone..


----------



## tpet96

> No i certainly dont want the chairmans job.....but if i had the job things would be done for the better of CAG in Ohio and it would be better organized and i would be present at ALL sced. events from offical start time til ending time( not just a few)...


That's why we have regional hosts Scott. That's why we have regional hosts  If you need a babysitter at each event, then I will start having a covercharge to put one in place. Again, if you have beefs on how things are run....why not take my offer and contact the CAG staff or me?  Still....again...you have made no attempt to do so.



> but if i had the job things would be done for the better of CAG in Ohio and it would be better organized


Again, why are you the only complaining about this? Where is everyone else at? Be kind of neat to see some other ideas from the other members. If we're doing things wrong here, then people....speak up. Feedback is good......high praise from the uppers in CAG..

If your objective in life is to get me to step asid.e....well....you won't accomplish that  You can't turn me away from CAG scott. I've delt with others attitudes like yours.





> I met the old chairman for Ohio that ran things before Bob B., very nice and knowlegable guy, wish he was still running things, he had great ideas on the events and such.


Yeah....Paul and I are good friends. As a matter of fact....he complimented me on the Bank Saturday evening on a great job. Don't believe me? I'll send you his email address. Perhaps there was a reason he left early afternoon to move over to the causeway Scott and not fish by you anymore. Just a hunch though.....as we had a GREAT time on the bank and had lots of good conversation that afernoon/evening 



> Dont worry Shakedown, ive said most of what ive wanted too...its over.
> 
> Really? Do you mean I can do constructive things now? Wow.....


----------



## crappielooker

i got a complaint.....
you guys cook too much food..


----------



## fishinchick

crappielooker said:


> i got a complaint.....
> you guys cook too much food..



Ain't that the truth!


----------



## mrfishohio

Food?? You got food ??? When & where is the SW event going to be held, I will attend complete with appetite....


----------



## crappielooker

jim..clark lake..east of springfield..


----------



## tpet96

> i got a complaint.....
> you guys cook too much food.


What?!? 

You want some awesome Coleslaw gang? My grandma's recipe is about the best I've ever had. I'll have it up at Delaware on the 23rd  Speaking of.....family time. Gotta go


----------



## catking

tpet ( Shawn) puts his heart and soul into CAG amd it's outings . People , even Shawn , also have diffrent lives. Sometimes he contacts some of us to fill in the blanks. I have NEVER heard a bad word from any CAG members about any of the outings or the way the Ohio group is ran. In fact , on the contrary . Shawn is well respected by all members of CAG, both local and regional . Enough said.............. Rick


----------



## H2O Mellon

Clarke lake? SHoot thats 30 min from me, when is this taking place? Is it CAG only?


----------



## crappielooker

no man..its open to anyone.. check it at www.cagohio.net


----------



## tpet96

Should be a fun weekend down there. Haven't fished Clark in quite some time


----------



## mrfishohio

So, did you make the the tiny award?? It could be a real little plaque too...like the size of business card


----------



## crappielooker

i just got my ride back.. i'll be looking around. 
a tiny plaque would be kinda neat.. except i'll probably lose it before you guys get to see it..


----------



## mrfishohio

Maybe add a little gold hook glued to it?? A piece of cracked corn too...boiled, not baked.


----------



## catking

Excellent Ak !!! Back in the saddle................


----------



## BigChessie

Ak Let me know if you want me to use a "hook-up" on the award. I have a friend that owns an engraving and award business right there in the south end. He'll take care of you if needed. Did ya get any sleep today? I got 2 hours and am so tired, I can't believe I wasted an hour reading this thread. lol Later


----------



## crappielooker

coop.. suure.. i can use all the hook ups i can get.. i got about the same amount of nap time today..


----------



## mrfishohio

You have to admit...10 pages


> I can't believe I wasted an hour reading this thread.


 but there's so much information.


----------



## BigChessie

I guess I just HAD to read it all because it was like a soap opera. I knew nothing about anything that anyone did to someone who was talking to whomever when they saw him do it after she said he wouldn't and he did. Just hope it all turned out well for everyone involved. The cliff hanger was the part with AK moving away. I had to stick around to see how that turned out. Best part is he is still here, I would have missed out learning from the master. (and it is kinda cool to hang with him, lol)


----------



## BigChessie

Ak next time I see ya or we talk we can figure out what you want and everything and when and I'll take care of it duuude.


----------



## catfishhunter33

hhjhjhjhjhjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
!$


----------

